

Show HN: Aha Launches New Visual Kanban Board for Agile Product Teams - kb21
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/new-kanban-board/

======
kurtstoll
Agree that swimlanes by Person, Product, Initiative, Custom Field, etc. would
be a great next step!

------
astachelek
The new Kanban board is great, but is there a way to organize the horizontal
swim lanes by Feature rather than by person?

~~~
astachelek
Let me clarify, we'd love to be able to work on individual requirements or
tasks in a Feature within a horizontal swim lane so that multiple people could
be working on a given feature at once (and thus the work is tracked).

